
Injection Molded Clear Case for Apple Macintosh Mac SE/30 by MacEffects, LLC - rbanffy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maceffects/injection-molded-clear-case-for-apple-macintosh-ma?ref=2ne44k
======
ninju
How big is the market for this? Does anybody still have functioning Apple
hardware from this era (late 1980s I believe) and if so would you be willing
to modify it to add this cover

------
equalunique
I'm amazed that a prototype of that size was created on an SLA 3D printer.
Certainly out of reach for any consumer-grade SLA printer.

